# ECLSTS



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

          /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Just wondering who all is going to ECLSTS and what you are all bringing. 

                                    Brittany


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany 
Mike Moore will have his track there and the Akienback Central Live Steamers will be there in force with a wide range of steam engine.


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there with a GS-4 and a Cab Forward. If there is any intrest I will bring a 5 car Daylight set, I do not wont to bring it if I would be the only one to use it. Let me know if anyone else would use it so this way we know that there will be a set to use and not everyone who has, need bring.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, 
I'd be happy to tow your Daylight set with my coal-fired Shay or either of my Regner bashes, Konrad or Willi. Now those would be prototypical trains!! 
Kidding of course, I enjoyed watching you run your locos at Scranton and, despite not having decided what to bring yet, am looking forward to steaming at ECLSTS, my first trip to that show. 
I hope there will be some other fellow narrow gauge geared loco live steam fanatics in attendance to use Mike's smaller track as I intend to do. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## switchback (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 03/15/2008 7:28 PM
Bill, 
I'd be happy to tow your Daylight set with my coal-fired Shay or either of my Regner bashes, Konrad or Willi. Now those would be prototypical trains!! 
Kidding of course, I enjoyed watching you run your locos at Scranton and, despite not having decided what to bring yet, am looking forward to steaming at ECLSTS, my first trip to that show. 
I hope there will be some other fellow narrow gauge geared loco live steam fanatics in attendance to use Mike's smaller track as I intend to do. 
Have fun, 
Tom


Tom,
I hope to be there with one of the Mike Chaney engines (currently undecided) plus a Gordon Watson SPC3 with a brand new Weltyk dual-chime whistle.

Rick


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there with the usual stuff and maybe some projects.  How's everything go as far as loading/unloading?  Is there time before the show opens (First time attending).


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be arriving Thursday afternoon with my K-27 and my 7/8ths tram. I look forward to seeing my fellow SAs.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 03/15/2008 7:28 PM
Bill, 
I'd be happy to tow your Daylight set with my coal-fired Shay or either of my Regner bashes, Konrad or Willi. Now those would be prototypical trains!! 
Kidding of course, I enjoyed watching you run your locos at Scranton and, despite not having decided what to bring yet, am looking forward to steaming at ECLSTS, my first trip to that show. 
I hope there will be some other fellow narrow gauge geared loco live steam fanatics in attendance to use Mike's smaller track as I intend to do. 
Have fun, 
Tom

Is Mike is planning on setting up both tracks? That would be great. I was only expecting on going one day and not trying to get on a track, but if he (you, if you're reading this Mike) is planning on setting up both I might bring something along.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 
At Scranton Mike told me he would set up his small track as well but the organizers couldn't grant his request for more space so it will be inside his big track, bummer as I like to interact with the public while steaming. Too bad I have to post this at it may encourage others to bring locos to steam on Mike's little track thereby reducing my track time. 8>) Guess I could bring my track but there probably won't be room. 
Carl, 
Your 7/8ths tram is a hoot! I'm glad others will get a chance to see it. 
Rick, 
Chaney engines are underrated as far as I'm concerned (proud owner) so maybe I'll bring one or two of mine. 
Justin, 
Your "stuff" is always interesting and inspirational, looking forward to what you bring. 
Looking forward to ECLSTS, 
Tom


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
I will bring my two engines.   I've run on Mikes small track up at Cabin Fever, so Wilma and Mortimer will join the small ones.   I agree that it's a shame that there won't be room on the main floor for it, it's not that big.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, 
We'll have a Regner Fest if I bring my Willi and Konrad bashes. I have to fire my coal-Shay since Jay and Dan didn't get to see it run at Scranton. I'm thinking of entering some things in the contests so live steam will be represented but they must be left in the judging area until 2 hours before the close of the show so they won't be able to be run. 
See, Brittany, lots of variety. 
Looking forward to steaming and meeting more fellow addicts, 
Tom


----------



## pgregores (Jan 2, 2008)

I is anyone coming that can help me set the timing on a mike chaney climax. I have screwed the timing up on it. 

thanks pete


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Seadawg, aka Dave, will bring his Willie  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif   That's the Regner Willie, people..........


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I will be there with my aster "schools".  My accucraft Mimi and maybe my aster lion.  i will be there friday and saturday.  
Hope 2 c you all there.

                             Brittany


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 03/17/2008 5:51 PM
Dave, 
At Scranton Mike told me he would set up his small track as well but the organizers couldn't grant his request for more space so it will be inside his big track, bummer as I like to interact with the public while steaming. Too bad I have to post this at it may encourage others to bring locos to steam on Mike's little track thereby reducing my track time. 8>) Guess I could bring my track but there probably won't be room. 
Carl, 
Your 7/8ths tram is a hoot! I'm glad others will get a chance to see it. 
Rick, 
Chaney engines are underrated as far as I'm concerned (proud owner) so maybe I'll bring one or two of mine. 
Justin, 
Your "stuff" is always interesting and inspirational, looking forward to what you bring. 
Looking forward to ECLSTS, 
Tom


 What is the radius of Mike's *smaller* track? I'm wondering what can be run on this track before minimum radius becomes a problem.  Too bad the show organizers could not fit this some where outside the bigger loop. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

The radius of the smaller layout is nominally 4 feet. 

We really can't fault the organizers for not finding the space. They have to fit a lot of layouts in the room with a minimum aisle width. Maybe we will get lucky and one of  the layouts on either side of us won't need quite all the space they asked for.

See you there.

Mike Moore


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, 
Will there be a sign up board for your smaller track as well or just "who's next?" as we're accustomed to on your's and my small tracks? 
I'm looking forward to my first visit to ECLSTS and showing off my coal shay which is hard to fit into a half hour block. 
Driving Thursday afternoon, 
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun, you guys.  I'm stuck in New Orleans for the weekend -  all we have here is a real steamboat (with a calliope!)


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

All,
Well it was another great weekend of steaming, as always it was a pleaser to steam with you all for one last time. Hope to see you all at a steam-up again sometime soon weather it be on the east coast or west coast. Thank you all for your help and hospitality, these events have helped me learn allot about the hobby and the great people that you can meet in this Hobby! Again thank you all. (especially Mike and John who helped me come home with more in the trunk then I arrived with/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif)


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, 
It was a fun weekend! 
In an earlier post I commented that Carl Weaver's 7/8 tram was a sight to see as I had enjoyed studying it at Diamondhead. He entered it in the modeling contest and not only won first place for the scratchbuilt loco category but first place-overall show! Congratulations Carl! 
Live steamers kicked butt in the contests. Besides Carl, Bob Koenig took a second place ribbon in kitbashed locos and the whimsical category, Mike Peterlin won first in kitbashed rolling stock with Rob G taking second and Jim B (sorry Jim I can't remember the B) winning first in scratchbuilt rolling stock with his Irish cattle wagon made from wooden cheese boxes and typewriter parts which also won third place-overall show. 
We live steamers can be talented modelers too. 
Brittany impressed me with her steaming and her enthusiasm. It seemed like she was everywhere always running or chasing a loco, ah youth. 
It was great having the small track separate from the large one giving those of us with smaller locos opportunities to run and share with the public. I don't know if we made many converts but I worked hard on Scot Osterweil, a long time garden railway enthusiast and possible future steamer. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------

